# DoorTrash new tricks



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lately I’ve noticed when let the cruddy $3 and $4 orders timeout DoorDash sends it again in 30 seconds with 50 cents additional. Of course it’s still garbage so I let it timeout again. I’ve noticed $6 orders get an additional 25 cents second time round. 
I’ve also noticed more shopping orders including liquor stores and the liquor store orders lately are crud too. Lots of $4,5 $5 I let those go to timeout too. 
Nobody must of been accepting those garbage orders so DoorDash started stacking them. Now I see $7 or $8 for two pickup and 2 drop offs, high rises and 5 to 10 miles. More trash. I went home.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't say new.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD has been doing that for some time now. UE is now too. They all copy each other to some degree.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doorterds:


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Not new but i get your point


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah, I got a McDonald’s ( I know! ) for $8.50 for five miles and I stood there for seven minutes and the order was just sitting outside it bag getting cold and I asked when is it going to be bagged and the snot nose punk told me to stand there and wait, so I said loudly “ This is why I drive Pax’s now! “ and walked out the door and cancelled but before I cancelled I sent the customer a message that their food will be cold 🥶 and McDonald’s is refusing to bag the items so good luck on the next driver…

That was in San Marcos!

Even decent paying orders ain’t worth going to McDonald’s!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Make sure it's really slow....It will seem slow if you've declined a lot of trash and DD shadow pauses you.

Try clearing cache, resetting the app, ending your current dash, and starting a new one.

DD likes to send garbage to glitch the app.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Make sure it's really slow....It will seem slow if you've declined a lot of trash and DD shadow pauses you.
> 
> Try clearing cache, resetting the app, ending your current dash, and starting a new one.
> 
> DD likes to send garbage to glitch the app.


How do you that on iPhone?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> How do you that on iPhone?


I don't have an iPhart. : )


----------

